# WKORV-N Ocean Front Question?



## Richierich2 (Jul 13, 2012)

So how good/bad is the owners view?   

We looked at the Ocean View Rooms for WKORV and WKORVN on the aerial map and was not impressed.  So we have pretty much decided on Ocean Front for the additional cost because of resale value and rental value.  

WE know we can get to Maui cheaper (see previous post) but we want to go whaling season, and spring break and summer, etc   (though we had a great time last Sept-Oct) 

We would love to have OF Center WKORV South but with only 12 units and some of those reserved during prime time, very hard to guarrantee dates, and since I am own a business I can not just pick up and leave.  

And WKORV Corners are all deluxe , really not that many more of those and very expensive and additional MF, etc

So love to hear from owners that own and what view they get and anyone who has rented a ocean view WKORVN


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 13, 2012)

Lots of threads here about view, pictures, etc. 

OV is nice, OF (for the south property) is great. OF for the north property is better than OV but I think some owners may not be pleased with it (especially those who bought pre-construction and thought it would be similar to the south property). I had OF one week overlooking the restaurant...great view and I was pleased but if I owned it I'd be disappointed with all the noise from the restaurant and pool and with the fact it's not ocean front by any imagination I'd wonder why they call it that...


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2012)

The ocean front views from the original (south) villas are fantastic.

The ocean front views from the north villas range from good to poor - some of them only have a partial ocean view.  I wouldn't even consider buying there.



> since I am own a business I can not just pick up and leave.



To successfully reserve the best ocean front view, you have to be able to make a reservation 12 mos. out from check-in and commit to it.  If you change your reservation within the 8 mo. mark, you will lose your ocean front view, so I'm not sure that owning a timeshare will work for you.  

To see more resort maps, click on STARWOOD OWNER RESOURCES at the top of the page, and scroll down to RESORT MAPS.


----------



## gregb (Jul 13, 2012)

We own OF at WKOR-N and I disagree with Denise.  We saw the plans when we purchased, pre-construction, and realized what OF meant at WKOR-N.  So we went in with our eyes open and have enjoyed all the units we have been in since 2007.

This last March, we had the very best possible OF room, except for one.  We were in the corner studio of building 5 on the 5th floor.  The only way it could have been better was if it was on the 6th floor.  The view was spectacular, and when I looked across to WKOR, I noticed that our lanai was a few feet closer to the beach than the OF in building 3.  

Now we don't always get that room.  But we have always been happy with our unit.  We usually go the first two weeks of Feb.  

The biggest problem, in my opinion, is the trees along the beach.  If you are not on the 5th or 6th floor, they do restrict your view of the ocean.  For some reason they have cleared out more of the trees for the South side than on the North side.

Your best bet is to visit the resort and get into some of the OF units and see what you think.

Don't forget, if you go for anything besides OF on the South, the studios have "French" balconies, not lanais.

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2012)

Greg - I'm glad you are happy with your purchase, but only a few units have the kind of view you got on your last trip.  Look at 5615/16 - selling that as an "ocean front unit" was a crime!

Ocean Front
5101/02, 5103/04, 5106/05, 5108/07, 5110/09, 5111/12, 5114/13, 5115/16,
5201/02, 5203/04, 5406/05, 5208/07, 5210/09, 5211/12, 5214/13, 5215/16,
5301/02, 5303/04, 5306/05, 5308/07, 5310/09, 5311/12, 5314/13, 5315/16,
5401/02, 5403/04, 5406/05, 5408/07, 5410/09, 5411/12, 5414/13, 5416/16,
5501/02, 5503/04, 5506/05, 5508/07, 5510/09, 5511/12, 5514/13, 5515/16,
5601/02, 5603/04, 5606/05, 5608/07, 5610/09, 5611/12, 5614/13, 5615/16.


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 13, 2012)

I have been in 5211 and had a very limited view due to a palm tree. It was also over the bar and the cheering and jeering for football at 8 am on a 
Sunday morning was not my cup of tea.... I certainly did not consider it OF. However, have also had 5104 and was delighted. Both of these were 8 month reservations with Star Options.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 13, 2012)

Greg - it an optical illusion...

Much has been written on this topic (OFD vs OFC, OF vs OV/IV, OF WKORV vs OF WKORVN) - we own OFD at WKORV and love it, but not the disproportionate MFs...

If you go high season, then you may get owners that have purchased the right to have higher floors (there is a thread about this).  In the years that we have gone - generally ended up on 5th and 6th floors (called 12 months in advance).  Once we ended up on the 4th floor, but requested B2 south corner (best IMO)- back when you could - otherwise would have probably been on 5-6 that time as well.  In reality - they are all great - even the 1st floor (WKORV) sits well above the walkway.  In our first year - when we 1st bought (resale) - the owner reserved Thanksgiving week and we ended up on the 2nd floor and it was not an issue.  The tree line is a bit annoying, but they have severely cut the trees back since then (with help from a few storms). I prefer having trees to not having them - as they give a nice backdrop.  The lanais are ~25 feet long - plenty of room to see around trees.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 13, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Greg - I'm glad you are happy with your purchase, but only a few units have the kind of view you got on your last trip.  Look at 5615/16 - selling that as an "ocean front unit" was a crime!



Especially at $66-74K... glad we rescinded ours and bought WKORV OF (resale)


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> Especially at $66-74K... glad we rescinded ours and bought WKORV OF (resale)



You got GREAT advice from some wise guru on TUG!  

In fact - you owe me, Dave....   :rofl:

Can I stay at your house after the Giant's game tomorrow?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 13, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> You got GREAT advice from some wise guru on TUG!
> 
> In fact - you owe me, Dave....   :rofl:
> 
> Can I stay at your house after the Giant's game tomorrow?



My 1st post was replied to by your 1000th... But got you and the other Denise mixed up and she got the TUG bonus, but I rallied to get you Life Membership...

And I still paid too much for the OFD (not at the time...) but at least saved ~$25K - and got some great usage at the time (Sunset Marriage on Kapalua Beach and Family Thanksgiving in the OFD - all in one week) - that was priceless...

Sure come on down - but we will be up in The City tomorrow night - dinner at Ghiradelli Sq and then some Blues... Should be home around midnite.

Go Timmy!  - weird how his game went to hell now that he can't 'smoke' anymore... true SF- speaking of which - I apologize in advance if you have to sit next to Kurt again...


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 14, 2012)

I own OF at WKORV-N and was very disappointed when I saw the view map to see what Starwood had coded as OF.   However, if you look at photo 10 below, you can see that even 5515/16 has a decent view of the ocean -- just not as nice as the unobstructed view from the south side.  Regardless of which side, if I paid for OF, I'd want to be above the trees. 

Anecdotally speaking, I've been very happy with our 2 room assignments. 

http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/westin_kaanapali_ocean_resort_villas/photos.html#

If I had to buy again, I'd target OFC on the south side first, then OF on the south side, then OF on the north side. And, of course, I'd take any of these ahead of OV and IV.


----------



## jarta (Jul 14, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> I own OF at WKORV-N and was very disappointed when I saw the view map to see what Starwood had coded as OF.   However, if you look at photo 10 below, you can see that even 5515/16 has a decent view of the ocean -- just not as nice as the unobstructed view from the south side.  Regardless of which side, if I paid for OF, I'd want to be above the trees.
> 
> Anecdotally speaking, I've been very happy with our 2 room assignments.
> 
> ...



Be careful of expectations which are too high at WKORV!  Many of the OFC and OFD best weeks at WKORV have been sold for high prices as Ultra Premium Fixed weeks. Plus, Starwood has retained some of those best weeks for itself to rent out.  They never hit the WKORV rental pool.  

If you own a mere WKORV OFC or OFD float week - even at exactly 12 months from check-in - you may have trouble getting a primo week - or, if you get the week and have an early time stamp, have your stated preference for a high floor frustrated.   Salty


----------



## jarta (Jul 14, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> I own OF at WKORV-N and was very disappointed when I saw the view map to see what Starwood had coded as OF.   However, if you look at photo 10 below, you can see that even 5515/16 has a decent view of the ocean -- just not as nice as the unobstructed view from the south side.  Regardless of which side, if I paid for OF, I'd want to be above the trees.
> 
> Anecdotally speaking, I've been very happy with our 2 room assignments.
> 
> ...



Be careful of expectations which are too high at WKORV!  Many of the OFC and OFD best weeks at WKORV have been sold for high prices as Ultra Premium Fixed weeks. Plus, Starwood has retained some of those best weeks for itself to rent out.  They never hit the WKORV rental pool.  

If you own a "mere" WKORV OFC or OFD float week - even at exactly 12 months from check-in - you may have trouble getting a primo week - or, if you get the week and have an early time stamp, have your stated preference for a high floor frustrated.   Salty


----------



## gregb (Jul 14, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Greg - I'm glad you are happy with your purchase, but only a few units have the kind of view you got on your last trip.  Look at 5615/16 - selling that as an "ocean front unit" was a crime!



Denise,

We have been going to WKOR-N every year since we purchased our week in 2007.  I know, and did not represent, that not all units have the same view as 5505.  But in the 6 years we have been going there, we have never had a bad room.  The least pleasant room was the year we were on the 3rd or 4th floor of building 8 (I forget which).  In that case, our view of the horizon was blocked by the thorn trees, but we could see the ocean near shore.

As I said, we saw the site map, and what they called Ocean Front before we bought.  So we knew what to expect.  And as Jarta has mentioned, there are only a very few OF units in the South, so getting access to one, even as an owner, may be difficult.  

David, have you had trouble getting the weeks you wanted? 

Greg


----------



## gregb (Jul 14, 2012)

David,  I don't think it is an optical illusion.  I sighted along the wall from building 2 and verified that the closest corner studios (5x05) on building building 5 (5x05) are actually closer to the ocean.  Plus you get about a 270 degree view, not just a 180 degree. 

Now I know that this is true for only for one stack of units (5x05 and studios at that).  (This is meant as a good natured comment.  Not trying to start an argument.)  

Greg


----------



## dss (Jul 15, 2012)

jarta said:


> Be careful of expectations which are too high at WKORV!  Many of the OFC and OFD best weeks at WKORV have been sold for high prices as Ultra Premium Fixed weeks. Plus, Starwood has retained some of those best weeks for itself to rent out.  They never hit the WKORV rental pool.
> 
> If you own a "mere" WKORV OFC or OFD float week - even at exactly 12 months from check-in - you may have trouble getting a primo week - or, if you get the week and have an early time stamp, have your stated preference for a high floor frustrated.   Salty



I wanted to share my personal experience as an OFD owner (South) as well. We've been every year going back to around 2004, always booking at exactly 12mos out and going usually during premium weeks such as Easter, July 4th, etc... While I don't doubt that there are fixed inventory contraints on OFD, we have never had a problem reserving a unit, and have been fortunate enough to always find ourselves on floors 5-6. Personally I know we pay a huge premium for the corner unit vs OFC but I really do like the slightly larger layout, amazing lanai, and love the view we get with the additional windows alongside the living room.


----------



## Downhill1 (Jul 15, 2012)

At WKORV...

Does OFD stand for Ocean Front Deluxe?  Are these the so called "ocean front corner units"?

What does OFC stand for?


----------



## grgs (Jul 15, 2012)

Downhill1 said:


> At WKORV...
> 
> Does OFD stand for Ocean Front Deluxe?  Are these the so called "ocean front corner units"?



Yes, and yes.



Downhill1 said:


> What does OFC stand for?



Ocean Front Center.  The units between the corner OFD units.


----------



## Downhill1 (Jul 15, 2012)

So the OFC 2BRs are the smaller 2BR floor plan vs the larger 2BR Ocean Front Deluxe corner units?  Many thanks.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 15, 2012)

Downhill1 said:


> So the OFC 2BRs are the smaller 2BR floor plan vs the larger 2BR Ocean Front Deluxe corner units?  Many thanks.



Normal 2 bdrm lockoff is 1400 feet.  Deluxe corners are 1550.  OFC floor plans are not listed, but I believe they are standard 2 bdrm lockoff size, with a wider lanai. Perhaps an OFC could chime in here. 

http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/westin_kaanapali_ocean_resort_villas/villas.html

Also note, than unlike SVV, where Starwood assigns more SOs for the 2 bdrm lockoffs vs the 2 bdrm non-lockoffs, deluxe owners do not receive additional SOs for their increased square footage and MFs.  Not sure why, but I believe they should.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 15, 2012)

I have posted the floor-plan sizes as well as the lanai sizes previously (when I calculated the $/sq for the various villas) - they are in the CCRs.  The OFC have a lanai on the studio side (like the OFD) unlike the 2Bd OV/IV villas - so when this is included the OFC has the best $/sqft value.

Greg - you should check out the OFD some time - we have a panoramic view from inside as well as outside - the lanai has a open corner.
also the ocean is not parallel with the buildings - it angles inward as you approach the public beach (not that it matters much...). Not trying to argue either...


----------



## gregb (Jul 15, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> I have posted the floor-plan sizes as well as the lanai sizes previously (when I calculated the $/sq for the various villas) - they are in the CCRs.  The OFC have a lanai on the studio side (like the OFD) unlike the 2Bd OV/IV villas - so when this is included the OFC has the best $/sqft value.
> 
> Greg - you should check out the OFD some time - we have a panoramic view from inside as well as outside - the lanai has a open corner.
> also the ocean is not parallel with the buildings - it angles inward as you approach the public beach (not that it matters much...). Not trying to argue either...



David,


----------



## Richierich2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great post.  One more question,  (ok, 3) 
Worse rooms being resale vs. develop bought or does it really depend on date/time stamp?
Does check in time matter?  
Does day of the week matter? 

I think now it is as clear as.........MUD:hysterical:   What my best choice is.

Low MF would of course be OFC

View Would be OFD 

And Cost and ease of being able to get the dates I want would be OF -N

I am leaning towards cost and dates still because originally I was going to get a OV-N for about 16-17K but decided that since MF are the same I would get a OF-N instead.   Then the topic of view came about and has had me stagnant on buying for the last 4 months.  If MF were higher based on view (like LisaRex mentioned) then I would probably just get a OV-N and be happy to be in Hawaii and away from work and employees. 


  We rent a OV-N Studio, and because it was on the first floor, we had no ocean view except if we leaned off the pad.   That being said to be able to walk in and out of the room to the pool was great with little ones. 

I think I would be happy with the view on OF-N, knowing I had paid 50k less than many of the people beside me.   

My main reserve still about OF-N is being above the pool and bar (building 5), and trying to sleep and relax.   Two major things I enjoy on vacation  

I am going to continue to think about this and talk with my wife, Fred had a OF-N currently available, and I know I could finalize within days.......

I am very interest in what it can be rent for as we are already booked up til late 1013 for vacation (Carribean in Jan for 10 year, May for Alaska Cruise and talked about Disneyland in Sept for the kiddos) so it will may even be 2014 before we will go. 

The reason I want to buy now is, I am usually a day late and a dollar short.  We did not buy a house right out of college and the prices skyrocketed, and so when we finally could afford the house we wanted it was overpriced (now a backwards rental),  I did not buy gold coins when they were $1100, and now they are $1700.  Was thinking about investment Phoenix property and now it is going back to original prices.  The only good purchase I have made is our house/shop/property that we live in now, though it will be years before it is worth what is was when the previous owners got foreclosed on. 

I do no want to wait to buy Hawaii only to have Starwood up the ante with ROFR.  

Whatever property I end up with I will be going into it with my eyes wide open.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2012)

Richierich2 said:


> Thanks everyone for the great post.  One more question,  (ok, 3)
> Worse rooms being resale vs. develop bought



No -  In theory, all owners have the exact same chance to make a reservation.



> or does it really depend on date/time stamp?



It does - it's all supply vs demand.  If you want to go for a holiday week, you will find that availability can be completely filled by the end of the first day you can make the reservation - at 12 mos. out.  

You seemed to indicate that as a business owner, committing at 12 mos. out might be difficult for you.  If that's true - don't buy.



> Does check in time matter?



In theory, your unit is assigned before you ever check-in, but if you check in very late, they might give your unit to an unhappy Elite owner, and give you a less desirable unit - although still ocean front.



> Does day of the week matter?


  You can only check in Fri., Sat., Sun. - I believe Sat. has the most availability.

You can rent an ocean front unit from an owner for about $4,200.

There is no way to escape ROFR - you just submit your offer to Starwood and hope for the best.  If they take it, you lose nothing, but time.


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 15, 2012)

After reading this thread, curiosity took me to the Redweek classifieds for WKORV, 2bdrm OF. 
Are these units actually selling for 30 to 35K?


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 15, 2012)

Kildahl said:


> After reading this thread, curiosity took me to the Redweek classifieds for WKORV, 2bdrm OF.
> Are these units actually selling for 30 to 35K?



Possibly.  I personally think that $25k is a fair price.


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 15, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> Possibly.  I personally think that $25k is a fair price.



Any sense of at what price Starwood will exercise its ROFR?


----------



## clsmit (Jul 15, 2012)

We love our OFC unit. We peeked into the north side OFD when it was being cleaned as we checked out, and it has a little bit of inefficient space (the hallway that goes around the corner). But the extra windows are really nice. I think we'll stick with ours, though. 

Others can speak to recent ROFR rates, but with developer sales going for almost 4x $25K, who knows what they'll buy back if they have an eager buyer.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Jul 15, 2012)

I know of an OF- North that recently passed ROFR for $24k.

Also an OFC -South that passed ROFR for $31,500.

I just purchased an OFC-South for $32k.  Starwood responded in less then 3 days.  Surprised at such a quick response.  Shocked it passed.

Also heard Starwood exercised ROFR on OFD-Sourh for $27,500 which is the lowest I have seen an OFD recently.

Kathleen


----------



## Richierich2 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ocean Front Deluxe Question*

Do the studios have a couch, do they sleep 4?

How is the view from studio lanai?


My wife is indifferent about the properties, other than worried about noise from pools/restaurants in Wkorvn building 5.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 16, 2012)

Richierich2 said:


> Do the studios have a couch, do they sleep 4?



All units have a queen sofa bed at both resorts, and all studios sleep 4.  All 1 bdm's sleep 5 - with a roll-away.
King - 2
Sofa-bed - 2
Roll-away - 1



> How is the view from studio lanai?



It completely depends on the location of the unit.



> My wife is indifferent about the properties, other than worried about noise from pools/restaurants in Wkorvn building 5.


If the view is not that important to you, I'd just buy an ocean view unit, and save a lot of money.


----------



## Henry M. (Jul 16, 2012)

Also note that non OF studios at WKORV don't have a lanai. All studios at WKORV-N do have a small lanai.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 16, 2012)

emuyshondt said:


> Also note that studios at WKORV don't have a lanai. Studios at WKORV-N do have a small lanai.



ALL ocean front studio units have lanais.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 16, 2012)

Richierich2 said:


> Do the studios have a couch, do they sleep 4?
> 
> How is the view from studio lanai?
> 
> ...



IMO - the OF WKORV (resale) is the way to go if the upfront cost isn't an issue.  We stayed in a 1Bd OV at WKORV (B3 - 6th floor corner) on a SVN exchange (from WKV) and I found the noise and smell from the restuarant to be annoying, but then again we are spoiled by the OFD privacy...

I have photos (2006 - before the flat screen TVs) of the OFD studio (2nd floor B3 - south corner) - I will post a link - and the password if I can recall it.  I also have YouTube videos of the OFD 1Bd side - as well as other videos (YouTube handle - blujahz).

As to the 'wasted' (hallway) space in the OFD - we find use with that space (storage of beach stuff, etc) - it also buffers from the studio (shared wall) - also creates an entrance feel to the LR area (meaning you don't open the front door and 'there you are' as with the other WKORV and WKORVN villas)

see if this works... (thought these were in photobucket - I don't like shutterfly...)
http://davidnrobin.shutterfly.com/

this link should contain multiple albums (no password needed - I think - if so... it is TUG) - do not know how to share just 1 album on shutterfly - there are WKORVN photos in these albums as well (right after it opened) - also - WSJ and WKV photos - the WSJ photos are prior to the refurbish - I had forgotten how tacky it was.


----------



## Richierich2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Richierich2 said:


> Do the studios have a couch, do they sleep 4?
> 
> How is the view from studio lanai?
> 
> ...



The question was for Ocean Front Deluxe as header said.  

http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/westin_kaanapali_ocean_resort_villas/twobedroom_deluxe.html

Westin shows this, no couch in studio.  




> If the view is not that important to you, I'd just buy an ocean view unit, and save a lot of money.



As previously stated, when not in use would like to rent to recoup MFs.  As you do.  OF rents for at least $1000 more.  

As my wife said view does not matter from the bed


----------



## Richierich2 (Jul 17, 2012)

> IMO - the OF WKORV (resale) is the way to go if the upfront cost isn't an issue. We stayed in a 1Bd OV at WKORV (B3 - 6th floor corner) on a SVN exchange (from WKV) and I found the noise and smell from the restuarant to be annoying, but then again we are spoiled by the OFD privacy...




Up front is not important but AVAILABLIY is.  You might have seal my fate with that last post about smell/noise even on 6th floor.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2012)

> Westin shows this, no couch in studio.



I think that is a mistake in the artist's rendering, because there is no way for the 2 bdm. to sleep 8, unless both sides of the lock-off have sofa-beds.

Here is the description:



> Studio Premium Villa
> 
> Every detail of this refreshing tropical retreat invites relaxation and rejuvenation, with calming aesthetics as pleasing to the mind as they are to the body. This is the smaller side of the deluxe two-bedroom lockoff villa.
> 
> ...





Richierich2 said:


> OF rents for at least $1000 more.



I would expect to get about $3,600 for ocean view, and $4,200 for ocean front.  I don't think you can get $1,000 more for ocean front.  You may see Ads for that much, but I don't think it's realistic.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a couch - check out photos.
The OF gives privacy that the others lack.
You can watch the sunset from bed, shower, and tub...


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a couch in the studio. We opened it up in May when we were there to see if it was comfortable enough for a couple to sleep on. We originally planned on trying to take 3 couples with us in February. It would have worked but one of the couples backed out...cause their daughter is getting married...man their priorities are messed up!!!:rofl:


----------



## Richierich2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the Picture David.  Makes me really want to do some more investigation  Really can see some of the extra SQ in the studio, compared to the WKORV-N. Got to love the Lanai on the Deluxe 1 bedroom.  

Wish I would have got the Premium 1 bedroom when I went to WKV, big difference in feel than the Reg 1 bedroom. 



> I would expect to get about $3,600 for ocean view, and $4,200 for ocean front. I don't think you can get $1,000 more for ocean front. You may see Ads for that much, but I don't think it's realistic.



I though you would only get $3200 for ocean view.  I think my wife issue of busyness/noise would be the same or worse on Ocean View as Ocean Front on WKORV-N.  

I think I am going to see what I can get through ROFR on OFC or OFD.  The difference in $2500 on North vs. $2900 for the deluxe does not matter that much to me,  just hopeful that I can get the dates I wish @ 12 months out.


----------



## clsmit (Jul 17, 2012)

Anecdotal comments here seem to indicate that President's Day week is the hardest to get 12 months out. Other weeks seem to be easier. You need to be first on the call right at 9am ET to get the reservation.


----------



## Richierich2 (Aug 13, 2012)

Got ROFR'd on a Ocean Front Deluxe @ 30k through FredM.   He had another we were going to try for 32K but as that was now double what I was going to originally spend (OV North @ 16K) I am stepping back and trying to decide my needs. 

I do want to eventually own Hawaii but will the presidential election, business tax uncertainty and other personal stuff seems like a lot of money to tie up for a place I can't visit again til 2014. 

I am thinking about SDO, with even year or every year.  And then being able to look at and use II, which really can't be done with OFD, as it is better to rent out and then rent other timeshares.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2012)

Richierich2 said:


> I am thinking about SDO, with even year or every year.  And then being able to look at and use II, which really can't be done with OFD, as it is better to *rent out* and then rent other timeshares.



What would you rent out?


----------



## grgs (Aug 13, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> What would you rent out?



I think he means that he wouldn't trade WKORV OF in Interval.  He'd rent that unit out first.

Glorian


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2012)

grgs said:


> I think he means that he wouldn't trade WKORV OF in Interval.  He'd rent that unit out first.
> 
> Glorian



Ah - yes, that's a good plan.  But if I didn't want to go to Maui every year, or every other year, I wouldn't buy at all - I'd just rent.


----------

